# How good Altec Lansing Speakers are?



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi friends,
        I suggest Altec Lansing BXR1121 Speakers to the buyers here, but haven't had any experience with it.I just suggest it based on the reviews by my friends and the users here...
      OK.Here is the real joke... I want to buy a speaker.I had two in my mind..One is Creative SBS A300 and another one is this Altec Lansing BXR 1121 Speakers. I already checked the sound quality of Creative one and i am not feel good with it....So i want to know how the Altec one is performing...
        If anyone using this speakers, please comment about that.How the sound quality is? And how it reacts at high volume level?Is it awkward? 

Waiting for the replies.....


----------



## iluckv1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well if u r not satisfied with creative its your turn to go for Altec Lansin. I already have them on my lappy and one for my music system. They are great to get the Bass feel. Also they have next quality to that of Bose. go ahead with AL U will be happy for  u r shopping


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Thanks dude.... Sure gonna buy AL one....


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 15, 2008)

AL is best speaker I have mx5021 and its rocking. creative was very good in 2000 but now boss and altec is far ahead in quality from creative


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
It's BOSE, not boss.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 15, 2008)

dont even think of buying BXR 1121.Creative SBS is better than it.though other models of AL r very gud with punchy bass.personally i didnt like the sound quality of BXR 1121.i also own a AL VS 4121.


----------



## deepakvrao (Nov 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> It's BOSE, not boss.



AND another word for it is junk


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 16, 2008)

Before I bought my Altec Lansing ATP3, I had bought a lower model (2.1)... cant recall the model number (price was around Rs. 1,300 approx). I wasnt happy with the sound... it wasnt even as good as my crappy Mercury 2.1!! Luckily the shop exchanged it for an ATP3.

So dont go just by the brand... do some research on the model too!


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

check the speaker shoot out  done by digit and those two speakers were included in that. It will give a fair idea about the situation.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

deepakvrao said:


> AND another word for it is junk



Awesome. Joke of the day.



hellgate said:


> dont even think of buying BXR 1121.Creative SBS is better than it.though other models of AL r very gud with punchy bass.personally i didnt like the sound quality of BXR 1121.i also own a AL VS 4121.



I dunno about the SBS model stated here but BXR1121 comes in the lower rungs of budget range speakers. Costs only 1.5k and for that money, its awesome .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 16, 2008)

+1
Altec lansing


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2008)

I would add another 1k and get Philips MMS430. This one blows away SBS and BXR1121 without mercy.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Awesome. Joke of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about the SBS model stated here but BXR1121 comes in the lower rungs of budget range speakers. Costs only 1.5k and for that money, its awesome .


 
i've listened to both and felt that bass of Creative was better.\
also BXR1121 costs 1.1k.

@desiibond  if u want to spend 1k more,i.e somethin like 2.5k then i think its better to get a AL VS4121.its the replacement of ATP3 and its more powerful than ATP3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Well, personal experience always counts over written (sometimes paid ) reviews. So, now I believe Creative is better.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^  Creative SBS is better than AL BXR 1121.other than that AL blows creative away.


----------



## deepakvrao (Nov 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Awesome. Joke of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about the SBS model stated here but BXR1121 comes in the lower rungs of budget range speakers. Costs only 1.5k and for that money, its awesome .



Nope - I'm serious. Bose are the most over rated and over priced speakers in the market. For whatever you pay for a given model you will get a better speaker set from a 'real' speaker manufacturer.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 16, 2008)

few days back I was also chosing between the same two speakers. I chose creative because it had 21 watt RMS whereas AL had 15 Watt RMS. they don't let us try the speakers, so couldn't compare. But I like these speakers. However consider these pros and cons:
1. It doesn't have a headphone jack
2. It doesn't have a separate on/off button (in the volume knob itself)
3. all three speakers are not detachable
4. the subwoofer is very light
5. DC adapter is bulky to say the least (300-400gms I presume)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

OK.... I decide to get VS4121 or Creative T Series ones....


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 17, 2008)

AL ...


----------



## azbokikr (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys, i was thinking of picking up an Altec Lansing VS2421. Is it a good buy or should i look for something else in the same budget(~2.5k)?


EDIT: is there any significant difference in performance between the VS2421 and the VS2521?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^They are a pretty good set.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 20, 2008)

people don't wanna spend 7-8k on speakers


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^who says ? People spend lakhs and crores on speakers. If you dont buy good speakers, your choice but there are many people who buy 30k speakers or even a 50k headphone. Depends on your needs. I am also eyeing the MX5021 for 6.5k.


----------



## maheshomf (Nov 20, 2008)

Im using it, Sound effects r awesome when u play a movie or a game, it matters even with the audio quality of the source file whether mp3 or movie....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

PErsonal Xperience

ALTECLANSING rocks


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> dont even think of buying BXR 1121.Creative SBS is better than it.though other models of AL r very gud with punchy bass.personally i didnt like the sound quality of BXR 1121.i also own a AL VS 4121.


 


comp@ddict said:


> PErsonal Xperience
> 
> ALTECLANSING rocks


 

Whose experience to trust?


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have any exp but by reading the above post, the conclusion is that Altech lansing are good except that model.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^  xactly.thats wat i said my post.the BXR-1121 is a crap model.but models like VS4121,VS2421,VS2521 rock.the bass is just awesome.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2008)

I choose VX4121...  I hope thats a good choice....


----------



## yogisworld (Nov 25, 2008)

What about Artis S111R ,ANY IDEAS?

Artis S111R Price: Rs 1,500


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^Average piece of speakers. Altec Lansing/Creative are better. Anyways, there aint much price difference.


----------



## azbokikr (Nov 25, 2008)

Picked up an Altec Lansing VS2421 last weekend and am loving it! The sound quality is jus waaayy above my old SBS A370. The only drawback is that near a mobile phone, everytime there is a call/sms/signal search, the speaker gives out a morse code type noise.. which is genuinely irritating


----------



## VexByte (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm having the two brands at my home.

AL is having better bass. But I feel *Creative is overall VFM.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

^^All speakers from both the brand ?


----------



## VexByte (Nov 27, 2008)

Not all speakers !!! _Hope even you cannot acquire all the speakers ?_

What I meant is "Two sets of speakers, one from AL & another from Creative"


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2008)

IMO Altec lansin is better than creative.i m usin for 5 yrs no prob in sound


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

VexByte said:


> Not all speakers !!! _Hope even you cannot acquire all the speakers ?_
> 
> What I meant is "Two sets of speakers, one from AL & another from Creative"


2

Then how did you rate the overall VFM of the two companies ?


----------



## juggler (Nov 27, 2008)

azbokikr said:


> everytime there is a call/sms/signal search, the speaker gives out a morse code type noise.. which is genuinely irritating



This is a problem with a lot of speakers


----------

